# The first newsletter from www.ShadowsofHorror.com is now available



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
The first edition of the ShadowsofHorror.com monthly newsletter is now available.
To receive your free copy, please Email: [email protected](dot)com

Thanks
Dave


----------

